# what did it go on



## Trying not to break it (May 23, 2005)

hi everyone, found this sunday.  it's about 5 3/4" tall, about 2 3/4" wide. not sure what the metal is, but it's very heavy. must have been mounted on something.  any help would be appreciated. thanks rhona


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

can you show a side veiw so i can see the shape?


----------



## whiskeyman (May 24, 2005)

Looks like a door knocker to me...bail would have hung from the single upper hole and been "knocked" against the lower concave section...(methinks).


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 24, 2005)

here's the side view razoredge.  whiskey man i'm not sure what a bail is.  would there be another part this would be mounted on? thanks for looking.. rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 24, 2005)

forgot the pic


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

im not sure but i know what a bail is...hes saying that this is the peice that the thing you actually move to knock with was mounted on...the bail is the piece you grab and knock with and thats what you knock it on....But i think its pretty cool i just now realized there is a womans face and hair and then her body but she has wings...


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

i think whiskyman is right


----------



## madman (May 24, 2005)

hey rhona im gonna say its a door knocker and i must say thats a nice find  mike


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

get it like new again put it in a bucket filled with just enough clr to go over the top of the knocker dont dilute it and watch it closely to see when its done fizzing.....then go rinse it with the hose and it will be all shiny again[]


----------



## Roger (May 24, 2005)

> im not sure but i know what a bail is


 
 A bail is an arched hooplike handle or fixture for example a hoop like those used to support the top of a covered wagon or the hinged bar on a typewriter that holds the paper against the platen. 

 Looking at the profile I am not so sure this is a knocker. The fixing hole does not look as if it would give the knocker any pivot on which to be raised and lowered with a loud 'knock'.

 All the knockers I have seen have a bail like *whiskeyman* suggested or a elementary hinge of some sort.

 I would be interested in your thoughts now we have seen the side view *whiskeyman*?


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

uhhhh.....like i said...the thing you knock with.....when i said "im not sure" i was referring to the object, i wasnt sure what it was....then i said but i know what a bail is.....


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 24, 2005)

well whatever it was i think the middle hole was to attach it to the wall....thats what the hook kind of part at the end is for, so that it sits flat.....see you screw or nail or whatever it into the wall so that the bottom hook and the middle curved part touch the wall...i dont know if im explaining this okay but im almost positive thats what the hole is for so it can be mounted on the wall......maybe it was just a small decoration


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 24, 2005)

Hi Rhona,
     Looks like the item you found is either cast brass or bronze. I would hold off on cleaning it til you find more info on it. Check my thread on what turned out to be a tee handle door pull that I dug that's worth $400-500 bucks. DiggerJeff on this forum got the info for me, he collects this type hardware as well as bottles. If you PM him he might be able to ID the item and give you an idea of its value. Hope this helps.

 Cliff


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 25, 2005)

hi everyone, i want to thank you all so much for your input on this.   clif thanks for the information about contacting digger jeff.  i took it to show my mother today (she is 81) she said  "oh an angel" she thinks this is the neatest thing i found so far. thanks again,  rhona


----------



## diggerjeff (May 26, 2005)

sorry guys i had comp. problems. i have checked all antique door hardware referances that i have and searched the net , i have come up with nothing on this item. i am also inclined to think it is NOT a door knocker.  my opinion is that it is some kind of adornment that might have been used in a church .


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 26, 2005)

hi diggerjeff, thanks for replying and your thoughts on this. there is an old catholic church about a block from where i found this the church was built in 1838.  do you have any ideal as to age or value on this?  thanks alot,   rhona


----------



## swizzle (May 26, 2005)

Are you sure it didn't go on the front of a boat? That was my first thought when I saw the pic. Swiz


----------



## diginit (May 26, 2005)

I'm thinking charob. inscents burner or simply an ordiment decorating the popet or pillar. Some old churchs were very ornate. Just a guess.  Next opinion please.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 26, 2005)

heheh...I'm stubborn...still think it's a door knocker.

 If the back was flat or if the curve was in the opposite direction, I'd be inclined to think an ornamental object...but the bottom curves out to the front... in an excellent position for the bail to "knock" upon. It also has a hole indicating wear...?

 I have an older Eagle knocker...all that is required is a bracket with a bail, bolted through the one hole.



 (of course this is just my observation)...[&:]


----------



## woody (May 26, 2005)

Cast Iron.
 It may have been a finial from a wood stove.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 26, 2005)

Hi Rhona,
     Have you figured out what metal it is made of ? After DiggerJeff's input the only other thing I can think of is maybe a car hood ornament. There were lots of different ones made from the 30's to 50's. Just a thought.

 Cliff


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 27, 2005)

hi everyone, swiz, i think it is to small for the frt. of a boat.  whiskeyman do you have a picture of your eagle knocker for a camparison?  ye olde prospector, my husband is in to old cars, he said it's too small and faces the wrong way.  how about a door knocker for the old church?  still looking for answers, thanks for all the help.    rhona


----------



## KentOhio (May 27, 2005)

It doesn't look like it would work as a door knocker. Maybe it was a curtain rod holder.


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 27, 2005)

hi everyone,  i cleaned a small section inside and it is brass colored.  rhona


----------

